# Another great day.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

At the German Classic Car Show held at Haigh Hall country park Wigan. 16 cars turned up and all had a great day so much so those attending asked about next year. I have put our name down for the next one which is already booked for 12th August 2012. Although we didn't win the club stand (the Merc stand won) Shell won the sponsors award. I won one of the raffles the prize being £150 worth of either tinted glass or body wrap.  I am going to have my roof wrapped in carbon and my rear screen tinted progressively with it being darker at the top of the screen. For pic's of the day etc check out the thread here. 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=207208&start=90


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good event Les, well done on pulling all the strings on this one 

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep it most certainly was Paul and it looks likely to become a regular annual event. The weather could have been kinder as we didn't see the sun till about 2pm and we had a few down pours. That's the good old English summer for you. :roll: However even so there was a good turnout of visitors as well as exhibitors. Roll on next yer. 


Redscouse said:


> Sounds like a good event Les, well done on pulling all the strings on this one
> 
> Paul


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The mushrooms from the German food stall were excellent! Yes, it was a good day


----------

